
Flash vs. hard drive battle heats up - davidw
http://bigtech.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2008/03/17/flash-vs-hard-drive-battle-heats-up/
======
edw519
"Watkins might want to keep his lawyers on speed dial."

I love this phrase!

Could it be the new "You're toast"?

